# Hello!



## Saaraf (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi!
I don´t know what i should say..

I love animals. I have got 2 dogs, four snakes, one skink, one spider, 2 rats and about 40 mice. 
I _try_ to breed beautiful black fox mice.

If you want to know someting else about me: Ask.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

hello my lovely, welcome to the forum 
id love to see pics of these animals of urs x


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

:welcome1 to the forum


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome :welcome


----------



## Saaraf (Sep 17, 2009)

thank you very much! 

Here you x.leigh.amber.x find pictures of some my mice. 
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=2010

Here is pictures of my other animals 
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=2011


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum, your black fox's are gorgeous


----------

